# Salsa Cromoto grande 29er fork vs Soma CRMO MTB 29ER disc fork.



## defocus (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi. 
I have an beautiful On-One Inbred 29er Single Speed frame and want to go rigid. Till now I read plenty of reviews about Salsa fork, but now I found a good offer for a Soma fork an want to say that I like it more (aesthetically) but didn't found any reviews or opinions about them. Does anyone know something about Soma CRMO MTB 29ER disc fork?


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think I've heard anyone mention their forks. Several regulars have Soma frames though, and I'm sure most would agree that if the forks are anything like the frames, it will be a good fork.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

The Soma forks are built by Tange. Good stuff.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I have the Salsa cromoto fork. It's a solid fork! My only complaint is it's a bit heavy. I'm not 100% certain but I think it's around ~1100 grams?

I run a carbon fork now. Much lighter and feels more nimble.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Salsa gives you the option of a 15mm thru axle on their steel forks, with both tapered and straight steerer tubes. if you have the option to go 15mm thru on your front hub, I would consider that worth the extra $$.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

No experience with the Soma, but the Salsa fork I've got on my Monocog is really great, much lighter than the stock Redline fork, super responsive and with the right tire pressure, about as comfortable as a basic squishy fork.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> Salsa gives you the option of a 15mm thru axle on their steel forks, with both tapered and straight steerer tubes. if you have the option to go 15mm thru on your front hub, I would consider that worth the extra $$.


I didn't know about that 15mm option so I looked it up since I've been running a 15mm to QR conversion piece I slide through the hub when I ride the Blizzard rigid. It is a cool option (only available for the 29er crowd), but 70 more for those dropouts vs the standard isn't gonna pull the funds out of my wallet.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> Salsa gives you the option of a 15mm thru axle on their steel forks, with both tapered and straight steerer tubes. if you have the option to go 15mm thru on your front hub, I would consider that worth the extra $$.


I am not sure I agree with this statement. No offense Mack it's only my opinion. Rigid won't have the extra flex that a suspension fork will since there is no moving parts. On another note I am one of the regulars who has a Soma framed SS bike and it is a very nice rig. But I am running a Salsa Cromoto Grande fork and really like that too. I think the Salsa fork is a nice investment. Much better than a Surly fork (I have on of those on my other bike) but I bet that Soma fork is a nice piece too knowing Soma's background.


----------



## defocus (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you all for the advises. But, like I usually do when I have to choose from two things I will always choose the third one  Think I will buy a Vassago Odis fork, I like how it looks, very close in terms of design with my frame.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

defocus said:


> Thank you all for the advises. But, like I usually do when I have to choose from two things I will always choose the third one  Think I will buy a Vassago Odis fork, I like how it looks, very close in terms of design with my frame.


My winter build is a Vassago. First time messing with that brand but I have heard nothing but good things about them and Tom goes out of his way for his customers!


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice find.

Only thing about the on-one frame is, it calls for a 100mm fork. Website says the hta is 71 degrees with a fully extended 100mm fork. I suspect that's in error, it's probably 71 degrees when the fork is sagged. Still though with that odis fork (467/45) you'll probably wind up at 72 degrees. It'll also steepen your seat tube angle to 74 degrees.

You may like it. Put some 700cx41 Knards on there, some drop bars and a Brooks saddle and call it a monstercross.

If you actually plan on riding this thing on technical trails, I think you might be happier with a longer fork. You do have the option though of putting a Works Components headset on there, you can slack out the hta by up to 2 degrees. Seems like people are liking slacker hta's these days, there's an argument for locking that stuff in, I think. 

If you've already mounted the fork, at least do these things:
- move your seat back about 10mm
- put a short stem on there
- raise your bars
- run as much rubber up front as you can. High volume tire, aggressive tread.
- hang on and be careful.

Soma forks are sweet, put one on my daughter's bike. Very nice. Personally I think the best 29er fork out there, short of custom, is the Of Spirit. He has them from 435 - 550mm length with 51mm offset. Not too heavy, nice ride depending on what you're after. A bit too much trail for this frame though, not unless you tweak the HTA. Paint matches. Run some red cables, yeah that would be pretty. If I were building this bike, that's exactly what I would do. -2 degree headset, 485/51 fork, boom. Heck of it is, he's only charging like a hundred bucks. If you visit his website, whatever you do, do not look at the images of the OS Blackbuck. You'll have another bike in your garage, just like that. And your wife will kick your butt.


----------



## defocus (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally, my On-One Inbred 29er Single Speed with rigid Soma fork!


----------



## bergie05 (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice ride! What bar ends are you running?


----------



## defocus (Dec 16, 2015)

bergie05 said:


> Nice ride! What bar ends are you running?


http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281797649438?_mwBanner=1 these grips with their barends

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

